# Battery/Electric string trimmer?



## Melensdad

My wife has a lightweight Stihl string trimmer.  Vibrations are her bane.  And with the arthritis in my wrists vibration from a string trimmer causes pain for a couple of days.  

So she asked for a light, low vibration, string trimmer.  

She wants an electric model but its just not practical given the distances we would have to run extension cords.  It would end up taking longer to wind up cords than to trim the fence lines, etc, and we have a few hundred feet of trimming we do.  

So that leaves me with BATTERY models.  Honestly not sure about a cordless string trimmer.  But this one from RYOBI is light, idiot simple, and claims to have a 1 hour run time on their largest battery.  I'm ONLY attracted to this because of the compatibility with my existing batteries and my other RYOBI power tools.

They make one that uses a DIFFERENT/non-compatible battery, but its heavier and the battery is, non-compatible.  If I go with a non-compatible battery then I'd probably shop a different brand.  

*THOUGHTS?  Anyone have any brand of battery operated string trimmer?  Experiences? * 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-ON...Cordless-String-Trimmer-Edger-P2080/206451828



> Ryobi takes cordless to the next level with the 18-Volt Lithium+ String Trimmer. This string trimmer is designed to deliver cordless convenience without sacrificing power. With an 18-Volt 4.0 Ah Lithium+ battery pack, this string trimmer delivers longer run time and fade-free power. Ryobi also loads this string trimmer with convenient features like the 11 in. to 13 in. adjustable string width for ultimate cut control. The 90° pivoting head swings out for easy walk-behind edging, and the charger has your battery fully recharged in under 2 hours. All this performance and convenience backed by a 3-year limited warranty, makes this the perfect time to go cordless.
> 
> 
> Works with all Ryobi ONE+ tools and batteries
> Up to 1 hour of run time with the included 4.0Ah battery
> Premium 0.080 in. twisted single line
> Pivoting head for a simple transition to edging
> Variable speed trigger allows more powerful cutting or longer battery life
> 11 in. to 13 in. adjustable cutting width for longer run time or wider cutting path
> ​Adjustable front handle for user comfort
> 3-year limited warranty


----------



## jpr62902

My experience is with the Makita 18v version. Not enough power in my opinion. Makita's coming out with newer tools that use 2 18v batteries. Does Ryobi make a similar 36v model?


----------



## Melensdad

jpr62902 said:


> My experience is with the Makita 18v version. Not enough power in my opinion. Makita's coming out with newer tools that use 2 18v batteries. *Does Ryobi make a similar 36v model?*



Nope, they make a 40volt version, it uses a different battery type and a different charger.

If I go the route of getting a different battery system then I'd probably take a look at the ECHO battery system, its a 58v system.  About $269.00 for a trimmer, battery & charger.  5 year residential & 2 year commercial warranty so they must be reasonably confident in the system???

STIHL also makes a battery trimmer.  I like STIHL brand equipment a lot.  The trimmer is about $209.  Battery another $169.  Charger is another $40.


----------



## jpr62902

This review of mine is spot on:



> First and foremost, if you consider this is a small, battery powered trimmer and not intended to keep up with the power, strength and ability of a gas trimmer, then you won't be terribly disappointed. I give it a middle of the road rating. Build quality seems good. It's light weight and easy to handle. Adjustability is a big plus. You can adjust head angle, shaft length and such very quickly and is well thought out. Bump feed works (although i'm not a fan of bump feeds).
> 
> Some negatives
> - The string line is a high gauge (thin) wire and is really smooth, not twisted. What this means is it doesn't cut the best, slips away more than grab and cut through.
> - I'm surprised the motor isn't stronger. I would have preferred a little more weight to the unit and add in a more powerful motor from Makita. Despite the reviews, it is not a powerful trimmer by any stretch. I have several gas trimmers and use this for small yard areas. There is no comparison, it will bog down quick and is underpowered. Cannot be compared in any way to a gas trimmer.
> 
> So overall it functions well, for very light duty work. If you have a small yard and just need to do touch ups after mowings this will work just fine. However if you intend to run along a large fence line, such as along the back of a half acre lot or something, you will be disappopinted. It will take you twice as long to slowly cut through, taking time to constantly let the trimmer come back up to speed after bogging in down over and over. Just take into account what you really need and be prepared to accept what it is. I'll continue to use it for the light duty around my yard and not expect it to do any heavy stuff.


 
 [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DWO1KDM/ref=s9_simh_gw_g86_i1_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=1A3FE4XMZNGW66F43V2M&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop"]Amazon.com : Makita LXRU02Z 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless String Trimmer (Tool Only, No Battery) (Discontinued by Manufacturer) : Patio, Lawn & Garden[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Well that just sold me on NOT getting the 18-Volt unit.

I'll probably end up with either the 40v RYOBI or the 58v ECHO.


----------



## EastTexFrank

My wife, the one with the arthritic hands, uses an Oregon 40v string trimmer around her beloved library property.  It works well for her and has enough power and endurance to get the job done and it's light enough for her to handle easily.   

Forget about battery compatability and just get the best tool for the job be it Stihl, Echo or whatever.  Just get enough battery power to get the job done.


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

The Ryobi stuff works well enough, so long as you don't expect it to put in 40 hour weeks like a Husqvarna, Stihl, or the like.  My Mom has the mower, string trimmer, hedger, chainsaw and blower, after I found out she couldn't pull start the gas mower and hated dragging the extension cords around to run the electric hedger, blower and weedeater.  The hedger ate a few extension cords, too.  Good old Sparky.  And she doesn't like to pre-mix 2 stroke gas.  Hey, she's 83; she's figured out what she likes and what she doesn't, and won't tolerate argument on the point.

So I fired up the charge card and got online with Home Depot.  They deliver.  Of all the tools, the hedger gets the most work and hasn't seemed to miss a beat.  She trims the crap out of those bushes and I don't see how they have time to grow before she's hacking at them again.  It handles 1/4-3/8" Camelia if you pay attention.  I've run the mower a few times and it works well.  She's like Tom Sawyer with that one - when her friends come over, she "has them try it," and her lawn looks like green glass.  It only cuts 18" swath though, which isn't a big deal.  It isn't made to cut the back 40.  

Same for the chainsaw and string trimmer - they both work pretty well.  I have 5 saws and I don't hesitate to pick up the electrical one on anything under 12" diameter.  It's not a falling saw by any means, but it limbs ok and will make a big stack of kindling if you want to chase that stuff around.  

The trimmer feels a little lightweight, but it does the basic homeowner jobs, and doubles as an edger with the push of the button and rotating the head 90 degrees.  It works well either way.  And it's easier to get into tight places where the handlebar Husqvarna can be a handful. 

The trimmer has an interesting line feed - it isn't a bump system like  most.  Instead, it feeds line out when the head speed drops below a  certain rpm.  This is usually when you let off power and it almost  stops, then you power back on.  You can hear/feel it feed when it happens, so you can get back on the power and the head never  really stops turning to get more line.

The blower is kind of anemic, although again, it isn't a commercial backpack unit.  It pushes leaves and grass and dust around, but it doesn't move big piles like the BT145. 

The batteries charge fast.  Get the big battery - the little one is lighter, but it goes away quick.  Basically, the little one works well while the big one is charging, but you should have 2 bigs and one little to keep working. 

The run time is surprisingly long.  The mower will go for the better part of an hour, for example.  And since the batteries swap to any of the pieces of equipment, I can go from weedeater to mower to blower and stay with the same battery.

I see that they sell a 40v cultivator as well, which would probably do a decent job of keeping weeds down in the rows, but I can't see it replacing a real tiller.  I haven't run one, though.

Anyway, the 40v Ryobi stuff gets thumbs up here.  Oh yeah, quiet (no earplugs necessary), no heat and no smoke.  Just don't expect it to do commercial-duty work.


----------



## Melensdad

Dan in Napa said:


> The Ryobi stuff works well enough, so long as you don't expect it to put in 40 hour weeks...
> 
> Anyway, the 40v Ryobi stuff gets thumbs up here.  Oh yeah, quiet (no earplugs necessary), no heat and no smoke.  Just don't expect it to do commercial-duty work.



Ditto.

I got the 40volt string trimmer.  It accepts all those tools but just go the string trimmer + 1 extra battery so there will be one in the charger at all times.  

I was pretty surprised how well it works, how powerful it is (for a battery unit) and was happy with how little vibration it generates.

She is happy so I am happy.


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

The big question, Bob, is how do you like the FG110 tiller/cultivator?  I'm wanting one of those to get in around the tomatoes and peppers until they get big and can shade out the weeds....


----------



## Melensdad

Dan in Napa said:


> The big question, Bob, is how do you like the FG110 tiller/cultivator?  I'm wanting one of those to get in around the tomatoes and peppers until they get big and can shade out the weeds....



LOVE IT 

Totally amazing little tool.  Light enough to lift into the the raised beds, small enough to use in the raised beds, powerful enough to bust clay/dirt mix.  Its a great little tiller.


----------



## Melensdad

END OF SUMMER UPDATE ...

Honestly this thing is great.  

No it is not a heavy duty commercial gas trimmer.  But its not your mom's cheap Black & Decker battery trimmer either.  Its almost as good, not quite as good, but almost as good . . . as my small Stihl gas trimmer.  

Seriously this thing will run for about 20 to 30 minutes on a charge.

It has a 12" cut _(but can be set to cut 14" if you prefer)_

It will cut through MOST grass without binding.  No, again, not quite as well as a gas trimmer.

BUT, _and this is the biggie for those of us who have arthritis or otherwise might be somewhat adverse to long periods of vibration_, the vibration is minimal, seriously only about 20% of the vibration of a gas trimmer.  So those of us who are in serious pain from vibration, this is a great thing.  Not saying it eliminates the pain.  Just saying I can use it far longer with less pain.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to the hardware store to buy a small battery operated chain saw for cutting brush.  Wanted something simple, low vibration, and didn't want to deal with a cord, so I was looking at the 40 volt battery powered chain saw because I already have a 40 volt battery & charger for my Ryobi weed wacker.

Got to the store and noticed they had a Pole Saw attachment for my Ryobi weed wacker.

I borrow a pole saw from a buddy so I was looking to get one for myself at some point.  The pole saw will easily do the cutting I want done so I opted to buy the pole saw attachment instead of a dedicated battery powered chain saw.  

_(I have a gas powered Stihl chain saw for most tasks, but figured the low 
vibration electric would suit my needs for small quick tasks)_ 

OK so I come home with the pole saw/pruner attachment.  

Didn't bother to read the instructions, it is dead simple.  Comes with an extra shaft extension so it can apparently reach to 12' but I didn't need that for what I was about to do.  Connected the 10" chain saw pruner/pole saw attachment.  Added some bar & chain oil (_which was included_).  Went out and went to work.  

Started cutting into a brush pile of previously cut branches. Just wanted to cut it up into manageable pieces, most were in excess of 8'.  After about 5 minutes I bound up the chain.  OK, into the workshop, loosened cover plate to get the blade back into the track, the whole assembly pretty much fell apart 

OK, so 1 bolt holds on the cover plate and the chain tension is part of that, and it also holds the bar in place.  Sadly humans only have 2 hands.  Takes 2.5 to reassemble.  So I start messing about, 10 minutes later I have it all back together, tensioned the chain, etc.  Go back out and finish the cutting after another 10 minutes with no more mishaps.  

Overall I'm pretty happy.

Fits on any Ryobi Xpander compatible tool.  Fits on several other brand tools also.  Gas, electric & battery.

PLUSES

Reservoir for Bar/Chain Oil is large enough to be useful

MINUSES

Only modestly powerful, seemed to lag a bit in tougher situations, but the power comes from a battery powered weed wacker motor so I didn't expect this to rival a gas engine.  It should be noted that this attachment also fits on a gas powered Ryobi trimmer.
Bar attachment, chain tension, etc, as previously written, is not a great design


----------



## Melensdad

Just a follow up on the 10" chain/pruning saw attachment.


Despite being battery powered it has plenty of power to cut through hard wood
The 40volt battery has plenty of longevity for work.  I just trimmed back branches along a 150' long tractor path in the woods and the battery showed zero sign of giving up.
The chain falls off too easily when it gets snagged ... something that I find is a little too common with the pole type saws as they tend to twist a bit while pruning.
Do yourself a favor and carry the screwdriver/bar adjustment tool in your pocket while you are out working ... no need to walk back to the workshop to reinstall the chain
The chain tension & locking system is pretty crappy.  If it was similar to a real chain saw it would be more secure and the chain probably would not come off quite as frequently.  
The bar oil reservoir holds plenty of oil.  I've used others with tiny oil reservoirs and its always been a pain to have to stop work to refill the bar oil.
For $99 I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> Just a follow up on the 10" chain/pruning saw attachment.
> 
> 
> Despite being battery powered it has plenty of power to cut through hard wood
> The 40volt battery has plenty of longevity for work.  I just trimmed back branches along a 150' long tractor path in the woods and the battery showed zero sign of giving up.
> The chain falls off too easily when it gets snagged ... something that I find is a little too common with the pole type saws as they tend to twist a bit while pruning.
> Do yourself a favor and carry the screwdriver/bar adjustment tool in your pocket while you are out working ... no need to walk back to the workshop to reinstall the chain
> *The chain tension & locking system is pretty crappy.  If it was similar to a real chain saw it would be more secure and the chain probably would not come off quite as frequently. *
> The bar oil reservoir holds plenty of oil.  I've used others with tiny oil reservoirs and its always been a pain to have to stop work to refill the bar oil.
> For $99 I'm very happy with this purchase.



Just another follow up on this tool.

It is used a lot more frequently than I ever would have guess and at $99 it was a good deal.

*BUT IT IS FRUSTRATING *to use as the chain tension is very finicky.  Too tight and the chain won't spin at all.  Too loose and the chain comes out of the track.  To say the adjustment system is "pretty crappy" is to compliment the design.  The design for tensioning just plain old sucks.

So while it is sometimes a frustrating tool to use, it sometimes works flawlessly.  And, as I said, I tend to use it more frequently than I would have imagined.  It is just pretty darn handy.  

That said, if you don't already have the Ryobi 40v battery system for some other tool then DO NOT buy this tool.  If you already have the Ryobi 40v battery system and want to add another tool, and you are willing to put up with the finicky chain tensioning system, then I will say this works and its cheap.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Interesting reviews.

As I said above, I got a 40v Oregon string trimmer for my wife to use.  I've actually used it a couple of times this year and I'm semi-impressed.  So much so that I'm thinking that more of these battery operated tools might be useful around the house.  Most of my small engine tools get used for 10 or 15 minutes at a time, 20 minutes max.  That should be well within the capabilities of battery operated devices and they would be simple, easy to use and maintain.  

I may have to start doing some research.


----------

